# WTB: transition vanquish or yeti arc



## delta567 (Mar 22, 2008)

Looking for a size large transition vanquish frame and possibly fork. Yeti arc (new model) would also work. No color preference, but must be a large.

Thank you!


----------



## SlipperyToad (Aug 18, 2010)

We're off by a size... I have a medium (with a Fox Factory 34 @ 130mm) that I've been toying with selling because it's just not being ridden that much. Figured I'd sell the frame/fork and use the rest of the kit to build up a new bike for my wife.


----------

